# Closing in on a decade



## sociallydistorted (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I'm 26 years old, and I've had this for almost a decade now. Scary thought. Scarier still, that some people whose posts I've seen have had it for three times that long. I so feel for everyone. For a long time, I tried to keep it at bay. I would allow my depression and anxiety to overcome me, but not the DP. That started to change a couple of months ago. There was no major life event or anything, I think I just got "sick of being sick" if you know what I mean.

Now I am back on the path to trying to find a psychiatrist that has some clue about treating this, as well as a counselor with the same experience. Not having the best of luck. And, while I'm extremely lucky to have health insurance, my visits for mental health are limited. So, I feel like every time I go I'm possibly just wasting 1 more visit while I look for someone who knows anything.

Anyway, to everyone else out there, I'm glad we have this site to correspond on and share our stories. Try to stay hopeful!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

